# Scout Ss



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im excited, i just ordered a 3 pack of Simple Shot Scout SS, 5 of the larger pouches and 8 feet of his large tubes to try. Im already impressed with the small tubes as long as there doubled. Cant wait to get them. Im waiting to try the large tubes and then place an order for 50ft of the small tubes and pouches and maybe 50 ft of the large tubes . i got the tubes in amber instead of the black.


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you haven't tried the Scout yet then you won't be disappointed. Fantastic slingshot, high quality materials and a great design. I've only done a little bit of shooting with tubes, but I was getting great accuracy with looped 2040's on the Scout.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm shooting 1" wide TBG flat bands right now except the one home made board cut I'm have the small tubes on. I'm interested in the tubes because there supposed to last longer. The small tubes have a noticeable increase in pull compared to the fact bands. We're can I get the 2040's from, or is that what I ordered?


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

The Scout is an excellent slingshot. Well made, precise and comfortable. I have the lime green that comes with the extra set of red tubes. I am shooting with 7/8 rubber flat bands and 7/16 steel ammo. Plenty of power! Thumbs up for the Scout! Might get a 2nd one soon.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Those heavy tubes are quite a bit different from the small ones you tried. We prefer to shoot them pseudo tapered and attached to the Scout with Gypsy tabs and they like heavy ammo best(at least 125grains). They do have great longevity and throw heavy ammo with authority. Lots of small game has fallen to that combo near our shop this year and the custom fit of the Scout makes those heavy tubes easier to control.

Good choice!!


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Simple Shot said:


> Those heavy tubes are quite a bit different from the small ones you tried. We prefer to shoot them pseudo tapered and attached to the Scout with Gypsy tabs and they like heavy ammo best(at least 125grains). They do have great longevity and throw heavy ammo with authority. Lots of small game has fallen to that combo near our shop this year and the custom fit of the Scout makes those heavy tubes easier to control.
> 
> Good choice!!


Im shooting 7/16 steel or same size lead, are they going to work good for that size ammo? it seems like if i shoot anything bigger i hit my hand. i have a heavy leather work glove for a shooting glove that i shoot with.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

muddog15 said:


> Those heavy tubes are quite a bit different from the small ones you tried. We prefer to shoot them pseudo tapered and attached to the Scout with Gypsy tabs and they like heavy ammo best(at least 125grains). They do have great longevity and throw heavy ammo with authority. Lots of small game has fallen to that combo near our shop this year and the custom fit of the Scout makes those heavy tubes easier to control.
> 
> Good choice!!


Im shooting 7/16 steel or same size lead, are they going to work good for that size ammo? it seems like if i shoot anything bigger i hit my hand. The small tubes, doubled, were still a little to easy for me, but my grandson and wife like them. So I figured I would try the large tubes to see if I can get even more power/speed. The 3 pack is one for each of us. I have 2 of Mr. Hayes PP Hathcock SS that we have been shooting and I am working my third board cut. Thanks. [/quote]


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you mean you get bandslap or handslap on your knuckles?? If that is the case, then heavier ammo cures that problem. If you mean you literally hit your hand with the projectile, you are doing something very, very wrong and hopefully you will figure out what the problem is before you do it again.

7/16 steel weighs about 85 grains and the equivalent diameter lead- roughly .44 cal will weigh around 125grains.

1/2" steel weighs 125grains.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Simple Shot said:


> Do you mean you get bandslap or handslap on your knuckles?? If that is the case, then heavier ammo cures that problem. If you mean you literally hit your hand with the projectile, you are doing something very, very wrong and hopefully you will figure out what the problem is before you do it again.
> 
> 7/16 steel weighs about 85 grains and the equivalent diameter lead- roughly .44 cal will weigh around 125grains.
> 
> 1/2" steel weighs 125grains.


No I hit my hand with the steel ball, I ordered some 1/2 from you along with the 7/16, when I shot them I nailed my hand after release with the ball. Tore it up pretty good, I was shooting the Hathcock with TBG flat bands. I still have the balls, I just put them in my junk drawer for now. Thanks, for the weight info, I don't have any way to weigh the 3.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

That can be avoided. It is not likely the ammo that is causing the problem, but your release. Often, with big ammo, folks 'over pinch' the ammo- meaning most of the gripping is done in front of the projectile rather than pinching the projectile itself. Upon release, the projectile must roll over the bony part of the finger, causing one band to retract a different rate from the other(very often this is the source of fork hits, and hand hits). If you pay close attention to gripping the ammo itself and not the pouch in front of the ammo(target side) then you will likely see a great improvement in your shooting overall, not just with larger diameter ammo.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

That is the best explanation I have read about the problem I'll try that next time I shoot. I have been doing exactly that and my accuracy is good but only good. I keep trying to figure out how to get better but from about 40-44 feet from my ammo trap I'm still only hitting 30-40 percent of my shots into an 8 inch diameter target. Maybe that is part of the problem. Thanks.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

The reason I am pinching the ammo in front is because the pouch slips, I can try to find a grip to keep it from slipping.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Use lighter bands to build up your pinch strength and to be able to "feel" the difference between pinching the ammo and pinching the pouch in front of the ammo. There are lots of great articles online discussing building pinch strength.

With a consistent and clean release, groups should be nearly as tight at long range as close(theoretically, all other factors being equal). Long range shooting will quickly tell you if you are releasing the same way, every time.

Try to avoid the "more power" and "more speed" approach early on, grow into that skill set with experience and the strength needed to perform good technique and not develop bad habits. You can just as quickly create good habits as you can continue to reinforce bad.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Simple Shot said:


> The reason I am pinching the ammo in front is because the pouch slips, I can try to find a grip to keep it from slipping.


 I lick my fingers if it's dry out.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm watching the videos on Nathan's site right now.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

By the way, somebody suggested twisting the ouch on the thread I posted about my last hand hit with pics. So I have been twisting the pouch also.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Twisting does appear to help some people, but if you are still gripping in front of the ammo, the bands are still going to retract at different rates and you will have only succeeded in throwing in another variable. Nothing wrong with the twist, but it is not the cure all for poor technique.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Simple Shot said:


> Twisting does appear to help some people, but if you are still gripping in front of the ammo, the bands are still going to retract at different rates and you will have only succeeded in throwing in another variable. Nothing wrong with the twist, but it is not the cure all for poor technique.


I have practice inside some, I watched your videos, we haven't seen the sun in about 2 weeks where I live so as soon as I can ill get outside & do some live fire practice. It's not that hard to pinch the ammo but I exercise my hands when I'm watching tv or vids on the computer all of the time so my hand & finger strength has improved.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Scouts rock! I have two, one always comes with when I go out to shoot. I personally don't twist, It feels natural, but seems to throw the ammo to one side of where my minds aim point is. Sure I could compensate for it, but if not twisting makes the ammo hit where my brain tells me it should why fight it? It's all about finding what works for each individual though. Happy shooting!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Just bought the 5 for $100 deal! I like this slingshot so much. Very accurate and reliable. I am shooting hammergrip, perfect! 200 shots with 7/16 ammo later and I still wanna shoot it! A winner.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I like the Scout, bought 2 on the first sale, I like everything about it but I would prefer my forks just a tad narrower. That being said, I bought 2 of the 5 packs for Xmas gifts. It is a versatile, well designed, well made SS. Nathan was kind enough to offer a nice discount right before gift giving time. I know 10 people who are going to be very happy! It seems that a well designed SS lowers the learning curve and keeps a new shooters interest. Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You are correct. Slingshots are fun, fun, fun!!

Thanks for spreading the word and sharing the fun. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Been trying to get code to buy 5 scouts all it says is page not available , return to previous page. Help!!!


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Been trying to get code to buy 5 scouts all it says is page not available , return to previous page. Help!!!


i had some confusion finding it on the page but if your "internet access display device",,, (lol) is telling you theres no page the problem is either with your "iadd" or the facebook web site. can you go to any other web site, if you can its facebook. you will have to keep trying. do i watch to much si fi or what? lol.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Been trying to get code to buy 5 scouts all it says is page not available , return to previous page. Help!!!


It was a limited time offer. It's expired.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's says it's good till the 17th on simple shots web site.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Cjw said:


> It's says it's good till the 17th on simple shots web site.


Cool!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The promo is still on. We are looking into the problem, as it appears isolated.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bought the five scouts thank you very much. Going to use them to introduce my 10 meter air rifle and pistol shooters to shooting slingshots. I have about 50 shooters in my club.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Score!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Long time lurker and just recently joined forum. My off & on experience with slingshots is with the store bought rod frame styles and as a kid, my dad made me some wire framed & naturals. Revisiting slingshots in my more _mature_ age and the Scout is my first experience with these modern very ergonomic slingshots! I splurged and got the 3 pak to experiment with different band setups & shooting styles.

A question about the Scout SS. The other Flippingout SS models with the 3G fork tips have the tube slots but the Scout does not. Just wondering if that is due to a molding/casting technical thing in manufacturing the Scout. Also thought, if cutting open the tube slots might 'weaken' the Scout's fork ends? Or maybe Nathan leaving that as option for tube users to cut open the slots ourselves? There is no mention about this at Flippingout site.

As I said, first time handling these kind of custom/ergonomic styled slingshots ... Kicks Arse!!


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

The lack of tube slots in the fork ends is due to a casting/moulding issue I believe. However, the Scout is designed to allow you to saw out tube slots yourself. There are little indentations to mark where to cut. I believe lightgeoduck has a video showing this if you search for him on YouTube. I wouldn't worry about this weakening the fork tips, the material should be able to handle it perfectly well


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Found it! Much appreciated sduncan91. For other Scout SS owners ...






As he's commenting in video, he also momentarily thought if cutting-out the Scout's slots might weaken its fork ends, but he concluded it does not appear so.

After many years absence since my youth, I'm an _old_ slingshot newbie and I do not even know yet what my preferences are! (tubes, flats, shooting styles, etc.). However, wanting option to try-out tubes on Scout. Of course, what I have read & seen from the experienced & veteran Slingshot'ists, there are different options to mount flats on fork tips, including tubes (without the need of slots).


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice review. Have put the Scout on my must have list.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

whats up muddog from another florida shooter i just ordered the scout blk on blk today myself cant wait to get it where abouts in florida are you located im from zephyrhills


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey bigron, I'm in St Augustine. I think you will really like the Scout SS.


----------

